# Replacing lost green residency card



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I have somehow misplaced my green residency card. I have a photocopy of it and I know I will need to get a new one ( needed to change address anway) but does anyone know what papers I need to take? Or is there a form that I need to fill out?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> I have somehow misplaced my green residency card. I have a photocopy of it and I know I will need to get a new one ( needed to change address anway) but does anyone know what papers I need to take? Or is there a form that I need to fill out?


You have to use the same forms as last time (EX18)

You might also have to notify the (National) police that it's been lost


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Snikpoh. Do I need to do it before Brexit or am I legally resident without It? I only ask as there are no slots under mid end Feb where I live


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> Thanks Snikpoh. Do I need to do it before Brexit or am I legally resident without It? I only ask as there are no slots under mid end Feb where I live


You are still registered as resident so don't panic.

You also have a copy to show if stopped.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

My daughter had to report hers missing to the police in order to get a new one several years ago. 

Why would anyone have to show a copy if stopped ? I assume you mean by the police?

They aren't ID cards, & there's no requirement to carry them. I've never carried my cert. 


At least after Brexit we might get photo ID cards


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok Thanks guys. I made a colour copy of the card and had it laminated a while back just to carry in my wallet so it looks just like the original so in the meantime I can just use that but I will go and get a duplicado in the new year


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

An appointment for an application for an NIE or replacement EU Citizen Reg cert can now
only be made on line (I understand there maybe some police stations where one do it over
the counter but that appeasr contrary to official information)


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Do I have to go to the same office that issued the original or can I go to another one?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Do I have to go to the same office that issued the original or can I go to another one?


No, you don't have to go back to the same one - just go to the most convenient.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I understand from friends, who have not gone to the office which covers the area where they are living at the time they want to make the application for a replacement or new card, NIE etc. , that they have been refused service and told they must go to the office covering the area where they currently live.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Juan C. Not sure I understand what you mean although I assume that you mean they have to go to the office they originally received the cards from and not a new one


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry Juan C . Have read it again and I m wrong. You mean you can only do it in the community where you reside not a different one which means you don't need to return to the office that issued it if that is not in the area you now live


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

However there may be more than one office in your area so it doesn't mean that you can use any office and I suspect you have to go to the original issuing office


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Another thing I have read is that there is no duplicate for the certificado de registro de ciudadano de la Unión, which the green card is. This means if you don't have 5 years you need to do the process all over again for a new not duplicate card. So this begs the question when is the start date? When you first registered or the issue of the new card?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> However there may be more than one office in your area so it doesn't mean that you can use any office and I suspect you have to go to the original issuing office


We originally registered at the Benidorm office, but my daughter went to Denia for a copy.


Come to think of it, in the end she didn't get one. Although it was past the 5 years, they were demanding that age 18, she should prove her own income or a ridiculous bank balance - she was still at school - & have private healthcare, although she was covered as my dependent - I'm autónoma.

For some reason the gestor caved & came away with nothing. 

We planned to go back alone, but a scanned copy was accepted by whoever it was who wanted to see her cert.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes. I'm wondering if I'm getting more into a mess by doing it. After all it is a lot of work and money doing all over again and as you say it shouldn't be confused with a TIE which is a document of identification. In other words all it does is provide a record of your NIE which is on things like tax and suma papers. And I suppose after Brexit all UK citizens will have to be registered again as we can't walk around with duplicate papers stating we are EU nationals anymore. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Yes. I'm wondering if I'm getting more into a mess by doing it. After all it is a lot of work and money doing all over again and as you say it shouldn't be confused with a TIE which is a document of identification. In other words all it does is provide a record of your NIE which is on things like tax and suma papers. And I suppose after Brexit all UK citizens will have to be registered again as we can't walk around with duplicate papers stating we are EU nationals anymore. Any ideas anyone?


Unless you actually NEED a copy for something I wouldn't bother.

Your guess is as good as mine as to whether we'll have to re-register after Brexit.

We will of course be non-EU residents, & although indications from the Spanish government are that we'll retain our current rights regardless of what kind of deal - if any - is struck, I would imagine that we'll have to at some point have TIEs.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Well i dont really specicially need it
Just wondered what will happen asking for a duplicate after Brexit .


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The thing that worries me is if it isnt a duplicate and you do the whole process again and get a new card is it with a new start date or the old date?


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

kaipa said:


> The thing that worries me is if it isnt a duplicate and you do the whole process again and get a new card is it with a new start date or the old date?


I don't know for sure, but I have read others say on this forum that you are in the system as having signed up as a resident (or for padron? i forget) and so whether your card would be renewed and have a different date, it would still be the first date that mattered towards the 5 years.

but i really dont know if its true. just that i think i read others say the here... can anyone confirm?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it is worth bringing this thread back to life given the recent publications by the Spanish Govt. regarding the eventual issue of TIE cards to UK citizens living in Spain.

We should be aware that, the TIEs will apparently be issued to all UK Citizens who are legally registered as at Brexit day, and given that the certificate of registration has an address, it would be fair to assume that any communication regarding the procedure will be sent to that address.

Like Kaipa, my certificate (and those of my children) are still at old addresses, so I have requested an appointment to go and update this to ensure that we get any official communications.

What is not clear at the moment from info I have found is:

1) Can I change the address of mine and my childrens registration in the same appointment (in my name), or do I need an individual appointment for each person?
2) What documents will I need to prove the address change? The EX-18 has a box to mark for updating addresses, but the official pages do not state what documents are required for this procedure. I am assuming a volante del padrón will be acceptable, but I am guessing.
3) What fee is payable for an address change? I can't find any mention of this as a separate procedure so I am assuming that I will have to pay the normal fee as if it was a first registartion?

Can anyone clarify any of these points?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I had followed this up and been told the whole procedure needs to be done again!!. So all papers are required plus health insurance etc. Secondly there are no appointments in my area now till after Feb. So it is leaving it very late to get stuff done by 29th March. Thirdly the authorities are being very strict as they believe people are trying to claim residency before actually really living here. In other words things are not going to be easy and anyone thinking they can just arrive before end of March and get necessary papers might get a shock. However all this only applies if no deal


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Overandout said:


> What is not clear at the moment from info I have found is:
> 
> 1) Can I change the address of mine and my childrens registration in the same appointment (in my name), or do I need an individual appointment for each person?
> 2) What documents will I need to prove the address change? The EX-18 has a box to mark for updating addresses, but the official pages do not state what documents are required for this procedure. I am assuming a volante del padrón will be acceptable, but I am guessing.
> ...


We changed our address and also changed to permanent residency late last year in Torrevieja. Both my wife and myself needed a separate appointment, we needed complete documentation again, regarding income, pension statements, last 3 months bank statements (stamped by the bank), SIP card (health card) to check on our healthcare status and a copy of an up to date padron. These documents were for each person so you need to double up on the bank statements and padron. The fee was 12€ each.
The procedure may be different in your area, who knows, the cita previa site gives a list of documents required for an initial registration but not a change of details. As I understand it, you need to apply for a cita previa in the province in which you live but you can use any extranjería within that province if there are no appointments available in your town or city.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I had followed this up and been told the whole procedure needs to be done again!!. So all papers are required plus health insurance etc. Secondly there are no appointments in my area now till after Feb. So it is leaving it very late to get stuff done by 29th March. Thirdly the authorities are being very strict as they believe people are trying to claim residency before actually really living here. In other words things are not going to be easy and anyone thinking they can just arrive before end of March and get necessary papers might get a shock. However all this only applies if no deal


Can I ask; told by who?

Sorry to be a cynic, but lawyers, gestors, experts, friends, family and busybodies generally make things up as they go along, so unless you were told this by Extranjería, I would not believe it.

To be honest, even if you were told this by extranjería, I will still go to my appointment and ask as I will probably be told something different 

My appointment is 12th Feb, and I plan to just turn up with the three certificates, three EX-18s and possibly three proofs of payment of the fee "Tasa 52" on the modelo 790, but I'm not actually sure I need that; according to the official government info, this fee is payable upon requesting the authorisation to reside or the expediting of the certificate, it does not say that it is payable for updating an existing authorization or re-issuing the certificate as a result.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> We changed our address and also changed to permanent residency late last year in Torrevieja. Both my wife and myself needed a separate appointment, we needed complete documentation again, regarding income, pension statements, last 3 months bank statements (stamped by the bank), SIP card (health card) to check on our healthcare status and a copy of an up to date padron. These documents were for each person so you need to double up on the bank statements and padron. The fee was 12€ each.
> The procedure may be different in your area, who knows, the cita previa site gives a list of documents required for an initial registration but not a change of details. As I understand it, you need to apply for a cita previa in the province in which you live but you can use any extranjería within that province if there are no appointments available in your town or city.


Thanks for that. 

According to the website where you can pay the fees, the amount for the EU registration cert is 10,81€ so I guess that's what I'll pay.

What documentation did you use to prove your new address?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Overandout said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> According to the website where you can pay the fees, the amount for the EU registration cert is 10,81€ so I guess that's what I'll pay.
> 
> What documentation did you use to prove your new address?


https://sede.policia.gob.es/Tasa790_012/ImpresoRellenar

According to this electronic version and using the option 

Certificado de registro de residente comunitario o Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de un ciudadano de la Unión

the fee is 12€

We just needed a recent copy of the padron to show our new address,although we took our escritura just in case.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> https://sede.policia.gob.es/Tasa790_012/ImpresoRellenar
> 
> According to this electronic version and using the option
> 
> ...


Strange!

I was directed to this page:

https://sede.administracionespublic...reTasa?idTasa=052&idModelo=790&idProvincia=28

Very similar to the one you linked to, but when you select the Certificado EU on this one it says 10.82€!!! 

THe site you linked to is a "Policia" site, whereas the one I linked to is a central government site.... maybe the police are adding their "commission"


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I think it is worth bringing this thread back to life given the recent publications by the Spanish Govt. regarding the eventual issue of TIE cards to UK citizens living in Spain.
> 
> We should be aware that, the TIEs will apparently be issued to all UK Citizens who are legally registered as at Brexit day, and given that the certificate of registration has an address, it would be fair to assume that any communication regarding the procedure will be sent to that address.
> 
> ...


To clarify. When you say certificate. You mean the scrappy bit of green paper?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I had followed this up and been told the whole procedure needs to be done again!!. So all papers are required plus health insurance etc. Secondly there are no appointments in my area now till after Feb. So it is leaving it very late to get stuff done by 29th March. Thirdly the authorities are being very strict as they believe people are trying to claim residency before actually really living here. In other words things are not going to be easy and anyone thinking they can just arrive before end of March and get necessary papers might get a shock. However all this only applies if no deal


But you have “ lost” yours whereas OO has hers with the wrong address on?

She’s simply updating information


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I got my information from my law firm who do the procedure daily. The woman in charge told me that a duplicate for the certificado is not possible hence the reason for doing procedure again. However as is pointed out mine is lost as opposed to change of address so who knows!.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I got my information from my law firm who do the procedure daily. The woman in charge told me that a duplicate for the certificado is not possible hence the reason for doing procedure again. However as is pointed out mine is lost as opposed to change of address so who knows!.


I suspect the fact that it’s lost is the issue. However equally I’m also suspicious that you need to do the whole procedure again. You should have an NIE number, surely you’ve paid tax etc as a resident or at least done returns for overseas assets etc that should prove you’ve had residency.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> I suspect the fact that it’s lost is the issue. However equally I’m also suspicious that you need to do the whole procedure again. You should have an NIE number, surely you’ve paid tax etc as a resident or at least done returns for overseas assets etc that should prove you’ve had residency.


I used this thread as a basis because as well as having lost the original, the OP, Kaipa also said that the address needed updating.

I would be concerned in this case that important notifications about Brexit procedures may not be received, hence my desire to put my own house in order.

As far as "doing the whole procedure" is concerned, it may be a hassle, but legally, we are required to fulfil all the requirements all the time anyway, so it shouldn't be too bad. In my case, all I need to do is tick the box that allows the police to access my history of social security contributions (vida laboral) and they will see that I have been in full uninterrupted employment in Spain for over 14 years. The biggest hassle will be paying the fee, which I really can't see why we should pay again just to change the address.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> To clarify. When you say certificate. You mean the scrappy bit of green paper?


Yes. This is the registration certificate that the Moncloa site on Brexit says that we all must have ahead of Brexit to prove our right to stay as residents with a TIE.

It is what some people mistakenly call a resident's permit or "residencia".

I think it is good advice to suggest that as well as "having it", we should all have it up to date, especially the address.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Forgot to say that if you have permanent residency you don't need to provide full documentation.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

One thing that must be flagged up is that anyone who is thinking that they are going to live in Spain but think they can just arrive before the end of March need to realise that the registration process takes time and that having a NIE or having bought a property etc does not mean you are a resident. Many offices in the Alicante Costa oriheula region are no longer taking bookings so it is important to check all this out BEFORE your estate agent sells you a property!!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Yes. This is the registration certificate that the Moncloa site on Brexit says that we all must have ahead of Brexit to prove our right to stay as residents with a TIE.
> 
> It is what some people mistakenly call a resident's permit or "residencia".
> 
> I think it is good advice to suggest that as well as "having it", we should all have it up to date, especially the address.


Excellent, ours have the correct address on. Yes address important


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> One thing that must be flagged up is that anyone who is thinking that they are going to live in Spain but think they can just arrive before the end of March need to realise that the registration process takes time and that having a NIE or having bought a property etc does not mean you are a resident. Many offices in the Alicante Costa oriheula region are no longer taking bookings so it is important to check all this out BEFORE your estate agent sells you a property!!!


Good point. I was honestly quite surprised to be offered today an appointment for as early as 7th Feb (if I had not been fussy about the time).

So anyone planning to get Spanish EU residence by 29th March could always come to Madrid first! Not so many British refugees clogging up the system round here!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On reviewing SWMBO's, it has an error in the address and also in her d.o.b.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Yes. This is the registration certificate that the Moncloa site on Brexit says that we all must have ahead of Brexit to prove our right to stay as residents with a TIE.
> 
> It is what some people mistakenly call a resident's permit or "residencia".
> 
> I think it is good advice to suggest that as well as "having it", we should all have it up to date, especially the address.


I have to get the passport number changed. Do I have to make an appointment do you know?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> One thing that must be flagged up is that anyone who is thinking that they are going to live in Spain but think they can just arrive before the end of March need to realise that the registration process takes time and that having a NIE or having bought a property etc does not mean you are a resident. Many offices in the Alicante Costa oriheula region are no longer taking bookings so it is important to check all this out BEFORE your estate agent sells you a property!!!





Pesky Wesky said:


> I have to get the passport number changed. Do I have to make an appointment do you know?


As far as I can see (in my family we have both the old A4 certificate and the later "card" type) the passport number does not appear.

Why do you think you need to update that?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> As far as I can see (in my family we have both the old A4 certificate and the later "card" type) the passport number does not appear.
> 
> Why do you think you need to update that?


I updated mine when I got a new passport. The number may not appear on the certificate/card, but you do have to supply a copy of your passport when registering or getting a permanent resident certificate, so they would have details of the original passport on their system. Personally, I would not like to turn up to ask for a permanent resident certificate with a passport whose details and photograph do not match the one on file. There is a box to tick on the EX18 form for "cambio de documento de identidad" so it seemed obvious to me that if your identity document changes, you are expected to update the certificate.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I updated mine when I got a new passport. The number may not appear on the certificate/card, but you do have to supply a copy of your passport when registering or getting a permanent resident certificate, so they would have details of the original passport on their system. Personally, I would not like to turn up to ask for a permanent resident certificate with a passport whose details and photograph do not match the one on file. There is a box to tick on the EX18 form for "cambio de documento de identidad" so it seemed obvious to me that if your identity document changes, you are expected to update the certificate.


I can see your logic, and it is correct. However, my primary concern is getting my certificate and those of my family up to date for the purposes of switching to the TIE.

I don't think that the passport number being outdated would be an obstacle for that, but you never know....

When I "upgraded" to permanent in 2013, my passport was not the same as the one I had originally used to register and they did not even mention it, they used the new one. When I go in Feb, I will take yet another new one.

I personally would not go just to update the passport, but it's Pesky's choice!!

Link to request appointment below:

https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/pagina/index/directorio/icpplus


----------

